# Someone's workplace safety...



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.totallycrap.com/videos/videos_policewoman_electrocuted_during_rope_demonstration/


Which one of them thought that was a good location?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, that's it. My stereo typing has been confirmed. People from other countries are as dumb as I think the are.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Yeah, that's it. My stereo typing has been confirmed. People from other countries are as dumb as I think the are.



So are people from this country...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWCPAXgrm2U

:blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Yeah, that's it. My stereo typing has been confirmed. People from other countries are as dumb as I think the are.


Yeah as dumb as we are on any given day, remember the fire truck and the overhead lines?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Yeah as dumb as we are on any given day, remember the fire truck and the overhead lines?



How could I forget. But as dumb as we are at times, who the hell slides right into HV lines???????


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris21 said:


> So are people from this country...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWCPAXgrm2U
> 
> :blink:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seYUbVa7L7w

At least the kid at the end breaks the mold :whistling2:


----------

